# Hemiplegia due to brain mets



## kasuch (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi All,
How would you code hemiplegia due to brain mets?
Thanks, Kate


----------



## MnTwins29 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Multiple codes*

Opinion:  Since the description of category 342 for hemiplagia states that it is used for multiple coding to identify hemiplagia resulting from "any cause" and that is stated in your documentation, I would code 342.90 for the hemiplagia (assuming unspecified side) and 198.3 for the brain mets (assuming cancer is still active).


----------



## kasuch (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for your input.


----------

